# Generator for home lights during storm



## esmommy2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it possible to power the lights in your home via generator without wiring into the breaker box ( ie: transfer switch etc) during an emergency?


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Broadly speaking, there is no safe way to tie a generator into the house wiring without a transfer switch.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Not to be facetious, but it's just extension cords through a window, etc. and plugged into table and floor lamps. Trip hazard and aggravating depending on how often you lose power. But as previously stated, there's no safe or legal way to integrate a genset and house wiring without a transfer switch or lockout. After we built the house, got along with extension cords for the first year or so as I was too busy finishing other stuff to complete permanent wiring. To clarify, using extension cords plugged into the genset and then into lamps, frig, etc. there is no contact or connection with house wiring.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

If it is winter, will you need some form of heat, like a oil-filled radiator? How about water? I had a neighbor who started with the cords into the window....and then he realized your really shoveling against the tide. He had a Transfer Switch installed, now he has that water, little heaters, or small a/c in warm weather. Treat the Transfer Switch or whatever as an investment........it definitely pays dividends.


----------



## Mike Gaines (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes I use a 3200 watt generac portable, I use 4 heavy duty extension cords, one for furnace, one for refrigerator and upright freezer one for lights in living room with router for internet, and one for strip to charge phones and iPads as needed, I can run all that without loading generator too heavy.

Be sure you have generator in a safe place where you can't get carbon monoxide in house (don't use attached garage)
When I need to use water well I have to disconnect everything and hook 220 volt to well (be sure you have everything isolated so no feedback to hurt power company workers)
I've used this set up for 5 years one time for 6 days, works great for me.


----------



## Mike Gaines (Jan 25, 2017)

Just want to add I never hook to house in any way, only use extension cords plugged directly into appliances, and well is disconnected from power line when I run it, no danger to power crews at all, I had them check what I was doing and they are very satisfied with my setup.


----------

